# Single LED bulbs vs. LED panel for dome lights



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm interested in changing my interior lights to LEDs. Seems like the 9 or 12 bulb panels would be brighter than a single bulb. Can you see the panel through the cover? Does it look weird? Anyone have these LED panels in their Cruze?

Thanks,

Lego-Man


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I have the singles in Blacklight LEDs. They are not noticeable and give off plenty of light for all situations.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

I think the panels would be a little too large to fit in the area for the lights. I bought individual bulbs for mine and just put them in today and there is more than enough light.

If you do manage to find an LED board that fits, it won't show up too much through the lens. I had one of those in my Cavaliers dome light and the light output was amazing.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

I just put in the single LED bulbs real quick. They are fine. Was curious about the LED panels. Never thought about whether they would fit or not.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the single in white and lights up the interior just fine :2cents:


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the panels can't see them IMO they are brighter


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> I have the panels can't see them IMO they are brighter


You can' see the panel through the lens cover when they are off? Do you know where you got them? I would want to make sure I get the one that fits.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

My lens covers are smoked now. But when I first did the change over I don't remember seeing them when off. 

I got them in china. But I've seen them online. Try contacting ijdmtoy.com but I'll look for the one I've seen


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> My lens covers are smoked now. But when I first did the change over I don't remember seeing them when off.
> 
> I got them in china. But I've seen them online. Try contacting ijdmtoy.com but I'll look for the one I've seen


There are smoked lens covers available?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Lego-Man said:


> There are smoked lens covers available?



No I wish I used the plasti dip smoke


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> I have the singles in Blacklight LEDs. They are not noticeable and give off plenty of light for all situations.
> View attachment 75906
> View attachment 75914


Looks beautiful! Just like mine


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> No I wish I used the plasti dip smoke


Ahh okay. Thanks


----------

